# Biographies of Martial Artists



## Flatlander (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi folks,  

Looking for information on a noteworthy Martial Artist?  I found this site which has compiled quite a number of biographies.  

If you know of another good resource, please add it to this thread.

:asian:


----------



## still learning (Mar 20, 2006)

Hello, It is good to read about so many excellant martial artists.  Thank-you for sharing this site! .........Aloha


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Mar 20, 2006)

Anyone in particular?

There are hundreds on Bruce Lee.


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 20, 2006)

Dan,

I appreciate you sharing that website.  It is a nice online library of the martial artists' histories.  I learned a lot already by browsing through it, tid-bits that I never knew before about some individuals.  Thank you so much for sharing.

- Ceicei


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 20, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> Looking for information on a noteworthy Martial Artist? I found this site which has compiled quite a number of biographies.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks - great link! It includes the Good, The Bad, and The Ugly. Some are a little revisionist as they appear to be "official" biographies from the style's organizations or artists themselves, but this is still a great resource. I spent the last hour reading up on artists I knew little about, outside of reputation.


----------

